# Moving back.



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am moving back to Canada.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome home.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

From where?

Curious to know the process of repatriating assets back to Canada. What are the tax implications of moving your bank acct's funds back home?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome back, friend.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's been a long and hard journey, but I am wiser because of it.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

But are you richer?

This is a financial forum after all.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> But are you richer?
> 
> This is a financial forum after all.


Heh.... The answer lies in what I posted before I left.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Well... Finally finished with the renovation. I am off to take a 6 months "vacation" with the first month probably spent sorting out my taxes. Then finally getting the time to reflect on the past two years of nonstop startup... Hopefully doing this by a beach somewhere warm. Be seeing ya.


----------

